# My mega EL/MAC haul



## makeupmag (May 27, 2009)

I hauled at MAC yesterday; staples, mainly - Blot Powder in Medium (did they discontinue this? I don't see it on the webby), Brush Cleanser and Studio Finish Concealer. I actually wanted the concealer pencil but was told it had been phased out...which got me thinking that I might find it at the next EL sale, where discontinued items are bound to wind up.

EL sales are heady sale experiences and what I hauled yesterday was measly compared to my EL haul some time back.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought I'd share some photos from that heartstopping event! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































































































Everything was half-priced or less, so you can understand why I went a little nuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully, not all of it is mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## n_c (May 27, 2009)

Damn! Now that's a haul.


----------



## ABB113 (May 27, 2009)

Wow!  What a fantastic haul!  Enjoy all of your new things!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 27, 2009)

*So very jealous*

I have that Bobbi Brown palette and it's so easy to just pick three shades from it and blend it in the mornings, you will love it if you haven't already tried it, I find the mauve sparkly one to have just the right amount of sparkle in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've also got that Origins set though mine was a little different, the exfoliator is gorgeous, scrubs enough to make you glow and you can get away without moisturising afterwards!


----------



## ArielleMonai (May 27, 2009)

girl, if hauling was a sport, you'd get the gold!! I've gotta get to a CCO and step my game up!! Adore the Bobbi Brown Palattes!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 27, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## Sophie040 (May 27, 2009)

Wow! Amazing haul!


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (May 27, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## girloflowers (May 27, 2009)

ooooh
*drool*


----------



## hawaii02 (May 28, 2009)

Can you tell me what your BB haul is?? I'm adoring it from afar


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

Oh my dear God, it looks like you just came back from a Treasure Hunt


----------



## makeupmag (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I have that Bobbi Brown palette and it's so easy to just pick three shades from it and blend it in the mornings

I've also got that Origins set though mine was a little different, the exfoliator is gorgeous, scrubs enough to make you glow and you can get away without moisturising afterwards!_

 
I sold both palettes (S$30 only, can you believe it?) to friends on whom it'd look great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am looking forward to using the scrub even more now with your positive review.


----------



## makeupmag (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Can you tell me what your BB haul is?? I'm adoring it from afar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



I bought:

Bobbi Brown Long Wear Cream Shadows in Slate and Galaxy 
Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner in Violet Ink 
Bobbi Brown eyeshadow singles in After Hours, Forest, Rock Star, Java, Stone, Fawn, Rich Brown, Navajo 
 
Two Velvet Plum Eye Palettes 
Two Long Wear Eye Kits


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 29, 2009)

this is a haul !!
wow enjoy


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (May 29, 2009)

Now thats a haul! that is awesome, when they have make up like that for 50% off you have to go a little crazy lol. Have fun with all those goodies!


----------



## candaces (May 29, 2009)

wow. thats a great haul


----------



## ladyJ (May 30, 2009)

Awesome haul


----------

